# Disgusting Things People Do For Money . . .



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Can you believe it?


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Gullability seems to be on the rise since the net has become more and popular.


----------



## thejst (Feb 1, 2005)

There must be way to find this person, and EAT HIM  

The odd thing is that I'm not shocked that someone would do this. Not in the least. 

James


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

What I'd like to know is -- how is this disgusting? Ever have rabbit stew? Perhaps veal?


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

Personally I don't have a problem with the hasenpfeffer part of it (rabbits are much better as food than pets), but IMO holding the animal for $50K ransom is crass in the extreme.


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

OMG... that is too funny. $18,000 USD !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Wow... food for thought, ha ha ha


PS. I had rabbit in a rasberry reduction once in Paris, France while on a work trip. It was very tasty.


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

I actually find it funny.

Funny in the fact that this guy actually thinks his scam is going to work.


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

MaxPower said:


> I actually find it funny.
> 
> Funny in the fact that this guy actually thinks his scam is going to work.


It is working... he's already received $18,000 USD in paypal donations. Ha ha ha. If he got more than $20 I'd say he is off to the races. Assuming $20 is the replacement cost of a rabbit these days.

But this has been done before. If anyone remembers Saturday Night Live and the save "Larry the Lobster" show. In that case you just had to call in and vote on whether you wanted them to boil and eat the lobster or not.


----------



## gastonbuffet (Sep 23, 2004)

MaxPower said:


> I actually find it funny.
> 
> Funny in the fact that this guy actually thinks his scam is going to work.


mean that the 18 k are bogus?

If i learn something in the US, and in Canada too, is that some people could actually donate. 
i would make a linked page that says, if you donate 50k before the toby deadline, a hit man will take Toby's owner for a ride. And I'm willing to bet that this page will beat his to the 50k objective. for sure!!. even it it makes you accessory to whatever.


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

da_jonesy said:


> It is working... he's already received $18,000 USD in paypal donations. Ha ha ha. If he got more than $20 I'd say he is off to the races. Assuming $20 is the replacement cost of a rabbit these days.
> 
> But this has been done before. If anyone remembers Saturday Night Live and the save "Larry the Lobster" show. In that case you just had to call in and vote on whether you wanted them to boil and eat the lobster or not.


 Who's to say that these numbers aren't fabricated?


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Hasenpfeffer!


----------



## ice_hackey (Aug 13, 2004)

What can be said? Some people have more money than brains.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Sinc, don't you want to save poor Toby??????????????? I sent him a check for 37,867 ehMacLand rumples which, based on the current conversion rate, should save poor Toby from the stew pot. Maybe I could do this with one of the doxies????????

Save Little Daisy http://shw.fotopages.com/2536191.html
http://shw.fotopages.com/3719534.html

Sinc, even you would send me money to save this little doxie.


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

MaxPower said:


> Who's to say that these numbers aren't fabricated?


Possibly, but the link out to Paypal (and that fact that paypal has suspened his account) lead me to think this is factual


----------



## bopeep (Jun 7, 2004)

That's hilarious! 

If it works, Toby will be reincarnated with another name and carry on... 

I should do it with the lambs! ha ha ha ha - save Pippi from the wolves. Donate now! 

Hrmmm... 
May be on to something here... 


Bo


----------



## ice_hackey (Aug 13, 2004)

When they suspend your account - they keep your $.


----------



## thejst (Feb 1, 2005)

Maybe Ehmac should have its own currency! All the possibilities!

You earn through providing right answers in the 'troubleshoot' posts

5 right answers= 10 ehmac rumples

which you can spend on tickets for the ehmac auction of prizes!!!
James


----------



## miguelsanchez (Feb 1, 2005)

meh. i think toby would pair well with a nice madeira wine sauce. 

anyone who is stupid enough to donate, deserves to be parted with their money.

when i clicked on the paypal link, i get the following message:

Error Detected 

This recipient is currently unable to receive money.


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

*Geez Louise!!!*

Man, how gullible can you guys be? It's a hoax!

http://www.snopes.com/critters/crusader/savetoby.asp

If anything sounds too off-base...do a Google or Snopes search first!


----------



## scootsandludes (Nov 28, 2003)

I don't see what the big deal about eating a rabbit is, just because we normally don't eat it. It's a rabbit, who cares, it's just another rodent, in case you didn't know, rodent's are natures food source. 

If you want to eat rabbit, you don't even have to go to an underground market to get it, just go to any multicultural grocery store in any city, and you'll see toby's cousin all butchered and cleaned for you.

I've eaten rabbit, didn't like it, found it a bit too chewy for my liking.

Even if this website wasn't a hoax, it would be a good idea just to prey on the naive and gullable who support the idiots at PETA, who are more interested in filling their wallets, then saving the animals.

vince


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

IronMac said:


> Man, how gullible can you guys be? It's a hoax!
> 
> http://www.snopes.com/critters/crusader/savetoby.asp
> 
> If anything sounds too off-base...do a Google or Snopes search first!


Ah but that site doesn't say that it is a hoax... only a scam, there is difference.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Just received a nice letter of thanks from Toby. We shall place it alongside of the two letters and pictures from our two Foster Parents Plan children. Amazingly, I have received donations to save our doxie Daisy. Please, to all of you who have wired me money ($132,538.19 Canadian to date), please STOP. I shall donate the money to various charities, but I was joking about eating Daisy.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

Not to be picky, but a rabbit is not a rodent.  They were once classified thus, but they have a separate evolutionary lineage from true rodents and are now classified as Lagomorpha. There's a great restaurant in Quebec City that only serves rabbit (and how!). Methinks rabbits also taste better than rodents.....


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

Hey, there is a biologist in the room talking about Lagomorphs, everyone duck. You should have explained about the peg teeth UTBJW.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

Don't tempt me Carex. Of course there are many species with constantly growing teeth (e.g. most ruminants and Joan Rivers). Relieves these creatures of the need for dentists. Most animals that are not eaten by predators or runover by vehicles die of dental infections - we did too until someone invented the toothbrush.


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

.. and we starting washing our food to get rid of the grit that wore them down.

Strangely enough, one of the grittiest things we put in our mouths these days is TOOTHPASTE.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 12, 2003)

.


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

da_jonesy said:


> Ah but that site doesn't say that it is a hoax... only a scam, there is difference.


Don't make me force you to join the ehMac team!!!


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

mr bunson wasn't too impressed when i related this story to him ....


----------



## gastonbuffet (Sep 23, 2004)

TroutMaskReplica said:


> mr bunson wasn't too impressed when i related this story to him ....


hmmm, ok , i'm game. i'll give you $7 a pound for Mr. Bunson. But send it next weekend, cause this sunday we are having turkey.


----------



## goobertech (Jan 24, 2005)

*Read this post or I will shoot this dog*

I once had a french dish / a sort of clear soup/ stew with white wine, wild mushrooms and rabbit , it was to die for ....... at least the rabbit thought so........ 


http://www.marksverylarge.com/issues/7301.html

Some history for you


----------

